# Paysagiste Vicenzo Landscaping



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

i finally decided to make a thread to keep all my pictures. most of these pictures are not recent. but now that we are getting some snow i should be getting some up to date pictures.

tell me what you guys think.


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

a few of my retired work trucks.


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

last few are of my "new" to me fisher low profile 500 tail gate spreader and the guard i made for it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

The old red Chevy with Fisher on it. Was it a stick?


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

The 86 Chevy was a k30 with the 6.2 and the manual tranny. The 92 was a 3500 with the 6.5 and also a manual


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Hydro plow on it?


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

Yup. To me the 86 was the ultimate plow truck


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Best setup you can have with that truck and type of plow!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I like the old trucks! The newer ones aren't bad either  . The retaining was around your shop isn't very good advertising


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

Lol that retaining wall has been there for years. Don't know who built it lol


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

snapped a few shots today of the duramax and the 6.5. some clean, some dirty.


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

here's a few more


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice fleet you have, How big is your shop?


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

That shop I beleive is 24 x 75. Unfortunately it's not my main shop. I used that one mostly to was my equipment and when I have some small repairs to do during the day. My uncle has a transport company and I got the keys and permission to use it during the day. My actual shop is 25x32. It's about 15 minutes from my house.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

heres a picture of my new holland tn95da during the 10 inch storm we got friday night


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

wow its been a while since i posted pictures in this thread. made a few changes in the fleet since i started the thread.

sold my '97 3500. replaced it with a 2007 W5500HD with a 11' DEL dump bed.










i got a rediculous offer on my '99 2500 with mm1 plow and replaced it with a 2005 2500hd duramax. installed a mm2 plow on it. going to transfer the dump insert on it in the spring.


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

excavation this year was quite in demand so i took the plunge and got me a mini-ex.

its a 2006 kubota kx-41. had 2000 hours on it when i got it. love it so far


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

i also just finished fabbing up a bumper for the white duramax. built the same one as i have on my red dmax.

it started off as a 9' - 8" C channel. all cut, heated and bent to shape. 5" c channel as mounts and 2x2 square tubing on each side to reinforce the corners.


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

I noticed you have ballast in your dump insert. How is it secured from moving in the dump? I have been trying to think of a way to secure weight in it for the winter.


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

theguynextdoor;1725996 said:


> I noticed you have ballast in your dump insert. How is it secured from moving in the dump? I have been trying to think of a way to secure weight in it for the winter.


Good eye. In the back I have 2 holes the hold the tailgate in place. I built a box on the interior of the insert, put 2 2x4 in back and slid a rod right across the back where the tailgate was. I'll try taking closer pictures when I have a chance.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I almost bought an identical mini ex but i got a takeuchi tb016. Beautiful dump! Do you use ramps to put it in the back? Pics?


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

alldayrj;1727223 said:


> I almost bought an identical mini ex but i got a takeuchi tb016. Beautiful dump! Do you use ramps to put it in the back? Pics?


Yah I have 10' steel ramps made out of 4" c channels to get it up. Super convenient but also an inconvenience at the same time.

I should be loading it up soon. I'll try taking pictures


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

hey guys, been some time since ive been on the forums. almost 2 years since i posted in here. once again, alot has changed.

ill bring u guys up to speed.

my 2005 duramax with the dump insert and my enclosed trailer got stolen and recovered this summer/fall. wasnt the best timing. but it gave me the chance to upgrade.

the truck and trailer was stolen at 3:30Am from my house. got a call at 630AM from officers saying he found my truck and trailer in a huge accident. i wasnt even aware they were gone.

once everything was settled, i got myself a new to me 2015 f350 XLT 6.7 powerstroke.

now i just gotta get myself a new enclosed trailer


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

the upgrade


















plow install


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Dang man that sucks, atleast you got a new truck out of it. Do you know what happened in the accident?


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

That truck is mangled. The upgrade looks nice though. What plow are you hanging on it?


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

dodgegmc1213;2061567 said:


> Dang man that sucks, atleast you got a new truck out of it. Do you know what happened in the accident?


Yah I got a new truck out of it. But took 3 months to settle. I had to go out and buy all new mowers, leaf blowers and everything to continue working.

So this is what happened. Grab a seat, it's a long one...

He took the truck at about 315-330, drove towards the native reserve about 15 minutes away from my house. Once there, went to get a coffee at the Tim hortons. He kept driving and side swiped a car with the trailer.

I guess he panicked and turned into the back roads. The road he was on is about 1-1.5km long with a curve to the left at the end. He must have been flying down the road. In the left curve, he must have turned hard and back end of the truck gave out and he managed to rip out a 12" diameter hydro pole with the trailer(hence that big dent in front of the trailer).

At this point the trailer ripped right off the truck. Did a 180 and landed on its side. He kept driving and hit a tree with a 12-15" inch trunk. He ripped the tree out of the ground. He walked away to his girlfriends parents house.

They turned him in to the cops a few hours later. Turns out he was wanted in Toronto. He's got a court day coming up. Not sure if I wanna go.


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

well with such a quiet and boring winter so far, ive had time to do things i neglected during the summer and havent had time to do in the passed winters.

i finally changed the seat in my tractor. ive spent to many days suffering from aching legs, thighs and back after every snow run. so this year i bit the bullet and changed it. expensive, but well worth it.


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

ive been thinking of ways to be able to carry a shovel, salt and a chain with me in my tractor n i finally come up with this:

15'' wide x 38'' long x 7'' high custom aluminum diamond plate box. bolted to the frame of the plow with 1/2 inch bolts. spray on bedliner, with a homemade bracket to hold a plastic shovel.

no more being stranded in a driveway due to ice and no salt.


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

last one for tonight. i got rear ended on the first snow fall this year. so i got one of these made. its not done yet. should have it by next week.



im not sure if ill get it either galvanized, line-x or just prime it and paint in flat black


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Cool tractor! How are you getting stranded in driveways with that thing?? Love those tires.


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

WIPensFan;2111625 said:


> Cool tractor! How are you getting stranded in driveways with that thing?? Love those tires.


Thanks. It doesn't usually get stuck in driveways. But I've got a couple steep driveways. And if there's some ice under the snow accumulation, it's not getting out. I'm going to try siping the tires


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Can't make it out in the photo. What size/model is your tractor? I'm currently looking for something in the 75hp range. Looked at Case (Farmall C75) yesterday and liked it a lot. The dealer was also a New Holland dealer.


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

derekslawncare;2111902 said:


> Can't make it out in the photo. What size/model is your tractor? I'm currently looking for something in the 75hp range. Looked at Case (Farmall C75) yesterday and liked it a lot. The dealer was also a New Holland dealer.


It's a 2007 new holland TN95Da. Fantastic for residential snow. My only complaint is that the plows are a little too heavy for the machine. I would have been better with 6-11 extendable. Rather than 7-11


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

serafii;2111921 said:


> It's a 2007 new holland TN95Da. Fantastic for residential snow. My only complaint is that the plows are a little too heavy for the machine. I would have been better with 6-11 extendable. Rather than 7-11


OK, thank you very much.


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

i finally got my bumper mounted to my f350


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

Winter down here just across the border is worse! haha.. i've been driving up to Saint Michel De Saints to snowmobile because there is no snow down here. Love the setup for the salt and shovel!


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

TPCLandscaping;2122769 said:


> Winter down here just across the border is worse! haha.. i've been driving up to Saint Michel De Saints to snowmobile because there is no snow down here. Love the setup for the salt and shovel!


It's a weird winter up here this year. Saint Michel des saints is great for atv and snowmobile riding. I broke my arm there's last summer. Good times lol


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

serafii;2122784 said:


> It's a weird winter up here this year. Saint Michel des saints is great for atv and snowmobile riding. I broke my arm there's last summer. Good times lol


Well at least you have something to tell a story about haha


----------

